# Extended Camp/RV trip



## Paymaster (Mar 24, 2019)

My wife and I decided a year ago to do and extended RV trip to Gulf State Park in Gulf Shores Alabama. A year ago because this place is so popular. reservations a year in advance is suggested. We will be here from March 1st to April 5th. Here is some pics of cooks from my Akorn Jr.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 25, 2019)

Man that all looks good! If I was that close to the Gulf, I'd be hitting the seafood heavily!


----------

